# Sprouting spaghetti squash



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Cut open a spaghetti squash today and the seeds were sprouting already! That doesn't usually happen until around March. I have over a dozen left, so am wondering how long they will still be good with seeds sprouting inside. I hate to take up freezer room, but will if I need to. Any ideas on what I can do to extend their edibility (is that even a word)? These are a staple of mine.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

bump -- in hopes someone might have some suggestions


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

It seems to me that they go bad pretty quickly from that point. If you want to keep them, cooking and freezing would seem like a good idea to me.


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

sort of off topic, but with squash,,,,,,, what can I plant nearby to deter squash bugs?

blessings,

jd


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> bump -- in hopes someone might have some suggestions


I've got lots of suggestions but will limit it to a few solutions. One is to eat them when they are at their peak of ripeness and don't try to see how long they'll last. Not much variety yet in that type and best only "stores well". Translated: Feast on them when you have them. 

Second is to plan on storing only those which you know will store well. Had butternut squash for supper tonight and it was just as good, or better, than the first one we enjoyed in September. Remaining should be good at least into March. 

Martin


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

And of course it's going to store better for longer in Wisconsin than in Texas. A few warm days and they start wanting to sprout, just like bb's are doing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> I've got lots of suggestions but will limit it to a few solutions. One is to eat them when they are at their peak of ripeness and don't try to see how long they'll last. Not much variety yet in that type and best only "stores well". Translated: Feast on them when you have them.
> 
> Second is to plan on storing only those which you know will store well. Had butternut squash for supper tonight and it was just as good, or better, than the first one we enjoyed in September. Remaining should be good at least into March.
> 
> Martin


Thanks. Can't eat butternut or other winter squashes -- too high in carbohydrates. Spaghetti squash usually lasts for me until March. Plus it makes such a lovely substitute for pasta, and it's very expensive in store. Guess I'll halve and blanch these and put in freezer. Hopefully they won't turn to mush.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Belfry, do you think you should cook them before freezing? Maybe at least blanch them, might keep it from turning to mush. Let me know if it works, I have mine in the basement and so far they are holding up well.
P.J.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I halved my Spaghetti Squash, baked them until almost done, then cooled, sealed, and froze them. When I later thawed & baked them? They retained their texture and flavor surprisingly well.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Didn't try to store any spaghetti squash this winter as we had them all gone before Thanksgiving. Just like curing sweet potatoes, the South has a decided edge since they often enjoy the hot days needed to cure them. Both need about 10 days of 80ÂºF to cure and then storage at 60ÂºF. By the time both are ready to harvest, even 60ÂºF is something that we hope to see 6 months later. 60ÂºF, I can give them for winter storage. Curing them properly, I can not give them. That's why the normal winter squash have been normal fare for the North since pre-Columbian times.

Martin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

copperhead46 said:


> Belfry, do you think you should cook them before freezing? Maybe at least blanch them, might keep it from turning to mush. Let me know if it works, I have mine in the basement and so far they are holding up well.
> P.J.


The only way I've found to freeze any veg and still keep the flavour is to either cook or blanch beforehand. That is why I mentioned doing that in my previous post. I really don't think freezing raw would work, but thanks anyway. 



lorichristie said:


> I halved my Spaghetti Squash, baked them until almost done, then cooled, sealed, and froze them. When I later thawed & baked them? They retained their texture and flavor surprisingly well.


Hadn't thought about partially baking them. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> Didn't try to store any spaghetti squash this winter as we had them all gone before Thanksgiving. Just like curing sweet potatoes, the South has a decided edge since they often enjoy the hot days needed to cure them. Both need about 10 days of 80ÂºF to cure and then storage at 60ÂºF. By the time both are ready to harvest, even 60ÂºF is something that we hope to see 6 months later. 60ÂºF, I can give them for winter storage. Martin


I've never had this problem before. I think the fact we had a very cool spring followed by a brutally hot (and very long) summer contributed to the problem. Only three of these squash reached full size before the stem dried. 
I'm going to bake and freeze all of them today. Pits -- more stuff to try and squeeze into the freezer!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> I've never had this problem before. I think the fact we had a very cool spring followed by a brutally hot (and very long) summer contributed to the problem. Only three of these squash reached full size before the stem dried.


That explains your problem. They weren't fully mature and thus could not cure properly.

Martin


----------

